

Tell HN: Feedback Desired - Time Clock Software - FreebytesSector

My New Project - Sipen Time Clock Software: http://www.sipen.com<p>I had a project in the past that was simple time clock software.  I have redesigned it, and I am going to start charging for it.  I wrote the application from scratch, and it was quite a bit of work compared to the original.<p>It can be found at http://www.sipen.com if you would like to check it out.  If anyone can provide feedback, it would be appreciated.  It is still in 'beta' basically because there are small bugs I may need to fix.  Any input (negative or positive) would be appreciated.
======
gallerytungsten
I was expecting the "features" page to show the functionality. Without any
information about how the program works, why it's so great, etc., you're not
creating enough incentive for anyone to go to the trouble of creating an
account.

Your features page claims "easier, easier, easier" without a real explanation.
Show, don't tell.

Suggestions: 1. Add screenshots; 2. Hire a copywriter; 3. Hire a designer.

------
FreebytesSector
Oh, and just to make you aware, I have not added the client features yet. (I
am planning to allow you to add clients so you can create invoices and print
them or send them via email.) Cumulative daily totals are also created for the
timestamp viewing page, but I have not pushed the hourly totals live yet.

------
FreebytesSector
Allowing individuals to sign up via their Facebook accounts, Google, etc. has
already been considered, and I am going to implement that in the future.

------
michaeldhopkins
I don't think you are a designer, so I would buy a template for your site and
integrate it.

